# Ryukyu Kempo.



## arnisador (Feb 3, 2002)

The description of this forum is:


> Kempo (Kosho Ryu, Ryukyu), Kenpo, American Kenpo and Kajukenbo



I know that most of those listed above share some connection, but is Ryukyu Kempo at all related to kenpo and the rest? It seems to be to bear the name only coincidentally as another transliteration of chuan fa and to be much more closely related to Okinawan karate.


----------



## Sanxiawuyi (Feb 4, 2002)

_ arnisador:_


> but is Ryukyu Kempo at all related to kenpo and the rest?



Why would Ryukyu Kenpo not be related to the rest?? By the way, the RyuKyu's are a small chain of islands located between Japan and China. The largest and most famous of these islands is Okinawa.

Japanese Kenpo
Okinawan (Ryukyu) Kenpo
American Kenpo
Etc..

In Japanese, the Kanji (Japanese word for Chinese written ideograms or characters) for Quan fa is pronounced Kem Po (spelled Kenpo). There are many styles or systems of Kenpo, as Kenpo/Quan fa is a generic term describing martial arts with Chinese influence.

Okinawan Kenpo Tode is directly related and influenced by Chinese Quan fa (Chuan fa), just as is Kosho-ryu, American Kenpo, Tracys Kenpo, Shorinji Kenpo, Uechi-ryu, etc.

I have also heard rumours that Kosho-ryus James Mitose may have intentionally put clues in his Kenpo as to the "true" origins of his system of Kenpo, and that the Kosho-ryu and the Kosho monk he spoke of may have been the Chinese Gong fu (Quan fa) master Kusankun (also known as Koshokan and Koshankun). This would explain the Okinawan connection, i.e. Motobu, makiwara training, etc., as well as the Chinese influence.

So, there are numerous connections tying all of these systems together, on many levels. You can see it in the Kata. The Ryukyu kata Naihanchi has bunkai (techniques) which are exactly the same as techniques in American and Tracy Kenpo! They "all" hold their roots in China.

Sanxiawuyi

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sanxiawuyi _
> *The Ryukyu kata Naihanchi has bunkai (techniques) which are exactly the same as techniques in American and Tracy Kenpo! *



I did not know that! Interesting. I also don't know much about Kosho-ryu. Is it still taught, or did it entirely disappear into kenpo? Sorry, I know something about the Ryukyuan arts but very little about kenpo.


----------



## Sanxiawuyi (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *
> 
> I did not know that! Interesting. I also don't know much about Kosho-ryu. Is it still taught, or did it entirely disappear into kenpo? *



Since the passing of James Masayoshi Mitose there have been many people claiming to be the inheritor of Kosho-ryu Kenpo, and I have my own personal opinions on the whole thing, which I wont get into, but the following say they teach Kosho-ryu:

1.	Thomas B. Mitose was born in 1940, Honolulu, Hawaii. He was James M. Mitoses first, child. Thomas B. Mitose teaches and passes on his familys art of Kosho-ryu at his dojo, "Mitose's Kosho-Ryu Karate Kenpo Academy", in Antioch, CA.

2.	Bruce Juchnik is versed in many styles of martial arts, including Tang Soo-do, Arnis, Gong fu, as well as being a Black Belt in the Tracys System of Kenpo. Bruce Juchnik studied with James Mitose from 1977 to 1981. His studies only consisted of verbal instruction because of James Mitose's incarceration at the time. 

Bruce Juchnik founded the Sei Kosho Shorei Kai International (S.K.S.K.I.). The Kai was developed to carry on and preserve the teachings of James Masayoshi Mitose.

3.	In the early 1970s, James M. Mitose came out of retirement   and accepted one student for training and instruction in his family's system. Nimr Hassan (Terry Lee) was selected over other candidates to become the "ichi deschi" (disciple/only student) of Mitose. 

Nimr Hassan continues to teach at his dojo in Philadelphia, Koga Ha Kosho Shorei Ryu Kempo Association of Philadelphia.


Sanxiawuyi

:asian:


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 10, 2002)

Okay- this post will not be popular.  Whn I first started learning about Kenpo, I was led down the path of the Kosho-Ryu and the Mitose clan.  Was James Mitose the last of his family??  Why is there no Kosho-Ryu in Japan?  Has anyone there even heard of it?

Every other martial art still has a legacy at it's root origin, even the art of "stealth" ninjutsu!  Has anyone ever thought to ask the question- WHY IS THERE NOT A KOSHO RYU SYSTEM IN JAPAN- where it came from.  More Mitose mystery.  I call a a waddling, quacking creature a duck.  What did Mitose call it?

I believed in the Kosho-Ryu for many years.  I honestly feel today that it is nothing more than smoke and mirrors.  Someone give me some HARD evidence (not hearsay) to the contrary.  I have no agenda- I CAN be swayed if thre evidence is valid.  But as I sit here, I say the Kosho Ryu was invented by James Mitose.


----------



## Sanxiawuyi (Feb 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vincefuess _
> *WHY IS THERE NOT A KOSHO RYU SYSTEM IN JAPAN- where it came from.  More Mitose mystery.  *



I agree with that there is a good chance that Mitose came up with Kosho-ryu himself, but you are mistaken if you think there is no kosho-ryu in Japan. As a mater of fact, I have found reference even in Okinawa and Japan.

The Bugei Ryuha Daijiten, written by Watatani Kiyoshi and Yamada Tadashi, that list all of the ryus, or schools, of Japan, lists a Kosho-ryu (written old pine tree) and identifies it as a karate system. This is the most respected and reputable book of its kind in Japan.

The book doesn't say anything else about it, which usually indicates that the editors either couldn't find any information other than the name or dismissed whatever information the school itself provided as completely fantastic, but it is listed in Japan.

Sanxiawuyi

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sanxiawuyi _
> *I agree with that there is a good chance that Mitose came up with Kosho-ryu himself, but you are mistaken if you think there is no kosho-ryu in Japan.*



I don't have access to the reference you cited, but I cannot find the style at www.koryu.com which would likely list it if it was an old style. This does not necessarily contradict what you wrote--what is the copyright year on the book by Watatani Kiyoshi and Yamada Tadashi?


----------



## Sanxiawuyi (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I don't have access to the reference you cited, but I cannot find the style at www.koryu.com which would likely list it if it was an old style. This does not necessarily contradict what you wrote--what is the copyright year on the book by Watatani Kiyoshi and Yamada Tadashi? *



I am not sure why koryu.com does not list kosho, but they use the Bugei Ryuha Daijiten themselves to find info on different ryu and their linage!? Maybe try doing a search at Koryu.com for the book!?

As for copyright; Watatani, K. and T. Yamada. 1978. Bugei Ryuha Daijiten (Dictionary of Japanese Martial Art Traditions). Tokyo: Tokyo Kopii Shuppanbu

It has been updated with newer editions over the years, to current time, and is well over 1,000 pages of small type and has yet to be fully translated into English. You can find it in Japan, but it will cost you a few hundred dollars.

Hope this helps.

:asian: 
The Kenpo Exchange


----------



## donald (Feb 11, 2002)

Is'nt George Dillman the dude, when it comes to this system in the states? Was'nt he one of Oyata Sensei's top guys? I for one am very interested in all the kenpo/kempo systems, and enjoy keeping  abreast of the different goings on...


----------



## Chiduce (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vincefuess _
> *Okay- this post will not be popular.  Whn I first started learning about Kenpo, I was led down the path of the Kosho-Ryu and the Mitose clan.  Was James Mitose the last of his family??  Why is there no Kosho-Ryu in Japan?  Has anyone there even heard of it?
> 
> Every other martial art still has a legacy at it's root origin, even the art of "stealth" ninjutsu!  Has anyone ever thought to ask the question- WHY IS THERE NOT A KOSHO RYU SYSTEM IN JAPAN- where it came from.  More Mitose mystery.  I call a a waddling, quacking creature a duck.  What did Mitose call it?
> ...


 Kosho Ryu also gave rise to our modern day arts of Dragon Kempo-Jiu Jitsu Dan Con Ryu or Raydan Kempo , Koga Ha Ninjutsu, And Kyojute Ryu Kempo Bugei! Hanshi Nimir Hassan ( Teaching the Koppo and Kosho-Ryu Hammer) as well as the other jutsu of the system. While Kiyojute Ryu Kempo Bugei by Soke Dr. William Durbin includes most of the ancient skills of the ninja; such as hichojutsu, karumijutsu, aiki flowing, ashisabaki taisabaki, butoku  etc,. Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 12, 2002)

Hi Chiduce!

Thank you for the response, but could you define the various lineages more clearly (IE: exactly where and how these arts were spawned from Kosho-Ryu)?

In re-reading my post, it seems a bit inflammatory and it was not intended so.  It's just that I keep asking the same question and never receive a clear answer.  I know there are a great many martial arts and artists who attribute their arts to the Kosho Ryu, but other than those who were associated with Mitose there seems to be little other legacy (at least that has been defined as such to me).

Was Mitose in fact the LAST remaining member of the original Kosho-Ryu?  It seems logical that many more members of the Kosho-Ryu would have developed in other areas, and would likely still have strong roots in Japan (as do most other traditional martial art systems).

I would be greatly appreciative if you (or anyone else) can trace a lineage for me, outside of Mitose, to the Kosho-Ryu.  I would also greatly appreciate any information on any branch of the Kosho-Ryu still operating in Japan.

This has been a quest of mine for some time- for no other reason than for my own personal knowledge.

Thank you for your time!

Vince


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 12, 2002)

A simple answer to the complex question of how Ryu Kyu Kempo relates to American Kenpo.  Ryu Kyu employs wide stances and uses the traditional Okinanwan Kata.  Ask any Dillman follower and they can spout of all the katas.  American Kenpo is down and dirty what ever works.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Apr 3, 2002)

Just wanna add this. I came across this I believe in William Durbin's Kempo Book. They stated that Mitose's art of Kenpo was misspelled by the publisher. It should had been spelled Kempo. Mitose didn't have the money to correct this and he wanted to separted it from kempo. How many of you kenpo guys have heard this?

Bob Thomas


----------



## Chiduce (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> 
> *Just wanna add this. I came across this I believe in William Durbin's Kempo Book. They stated that Mitose's art of Kenpo was misspelled by the publisher. It should had been spelled Kempo. Mitose didn't have the money to correct this and he wanted to separted it from kempo. How many of you kenpo guys have heard this?
> 
> Bob Thomas    *


 I agree. I  think that i came across the same information on the Tracy Kenpo site also. I have the Mastering Kempo Text also. Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sanxiawuyi _*
> 
> There have been many people claiming to be the inheritor of Kosho-ryu Kenpo,  the following say they teach Kosho-ryu:
> 
> ...



Question is......... on #3 if Mitose only had one student since the early 70's who was it...... his son, Juchnik or Hassan,   if he could only have ONE STUDENT OR DISCIPLE - Who was it?

Seems to be contradictory to me, and very confusing.

:asian:


----------



## Zeke (Apr 4, 2002)

Yes , very confusing indeed! 
(Somehow I don't think you find confusing at all   )
Take care
Zeke


----------



## tigerstorm (Apr 7, 2002)

I dont mean to step on any toes and I am by no means trying to go in that direction, but I have to ask this:
  If Mitose was the last of the Kosho line than there would be no Kempo/Kenpo in the U.S. today right?  
  He did teach William K.S.Chow, who went on to teach Ed Parker.  
  The last of his family line is another question.  His Son Thomas (Barro) Mitose is carrying on the family art, however, he did not receive a lifetime of training from his father.
  Nimr Hassan, and with no disrescpect intended I believe was taught a variation of the Kosho art.  I say this because James Mitose broke the teaching of Kosho into 3 parts, if I remember correctly, Hassan learned the jiu jitsu or nervous system variation.
  Also I believe that it was William K.S. Chow who changed the letter from M to N in order to seperate the two men, the N was to show the Chinese influence on his branch.
  Respects Tigerstorm


----------



## vincefuess (Apr 8, 2002)

Given the barrage of claims and semi-facts with little or no clear subsantiation available, one has to draw conclusions based on an overview of what is known and what is presented.

1. Mitose was not Chow's mentor.  Chow trained with Mitose, and by a conglomeration of accounts, "tapped out" the well of Mitose's guidance.  Chow maintains a more verifiable, less tarnished reputation, both in provable fact AND folklore- so I see Chow as the more credible source.

2. Mitose made it a point to deceive people, actually a career.  Further erosion of credibility.

3. The fact that Kosho-Ryu is only credited in tiny footnotes in reputable texts of the martial arts of Japan/ Okinawa, with apparently no definable "base", leads me to the conclusion that Mitose was aware of this at some point in time and used the Kosho-Ryu name as his tradition, because no one was around to dispute it.

4. It is also my understanding that Chow spelled the word KeNpo to seperate what he was doing from the rest.

5.  There are a great number of Okinawan based Kempo arts, all with substantiated origins- Ryukyu and Shorei-Ryu to name two.

These are just conclusions that I have drawn based on years of research from innumerable sources, they are not cast in stone.  My research into these subjects is ever growing and changing, and I would greatly appeciate some more input on the subject.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 8, 2002)

You nailed it ALL on the head!   Great Post!

:asian:


----------



## tigerstorm (Apr 8, 2002)

my only question now is how is it that Chow has a more factual history.  I am not bashing him either my lineage is traced back to him, but how can you find out alot about a man who didnt have a social security number, nor true police record.  He was as much a ghost as Mitose.  
  Also if Mitoses system is all bull, how did this art come to America?  Id like to know how the art Kempo/Kenpo got here if Mitose had never taught it in Hawaii, I suppose that Chow would have done exactly the same things having never studied with Mitose.  Also I didnt see anyone say that Mitose was Chows mentor, so how is that word at all in relation to the conversation.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Apr 8, 2002)

I don't want to take anything away from Mitose, or Chow and how Kempo got to America. But the founder of Okinawan Kempo, Shigeru Nakamura had several students who could of developed it here in the U.S. Seiyu Oyata, Seikichi Odo. Shigeru Nakamura's Uncle Teiichi Nakamura also emigrated to United States. He was one of Shigeru teachers. Shigeru Nakamura was probaly one of the first to use the word Okinawan Kempo. But this may have developed much earlier with Motobu Ryu. Most of this infomation is from the book Okinawan Karate by Mark Bishop.  One small note there is nothing about Mitose or Chow in this book. Makes me wonder.:asian: 

Bob Thomas


----------



## Kirk (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tigerstorm _
> 
> *my only question now is how is it that Chow has a more factual history.  I am not bashing him either my lineage is traced back to him, but how can you find out alot about a man who didnt have a social security number, nor true police record.  He was as much a ghost as Mitose.
> Also if Mitoses system is all bull, how did this art come to America?  Id like to know how the art Kempo/Kenpo got here if Mitose had never taught it in Hawaii, I suppose that Chow would have done exactly the same things having never studied with Mitose.  Also I didnt see anyone say that Mitose was Chows mentor, so how is that word at all in relation to the conversation. *



Does Chow claim that Mitose was his soul teacher?  I've heard a
lot of different statements on this subject.  I've also heard loads
of claims that Mr Parker, and a lot of the current "kenpo gods" 
weren't impressed one iota with Mitose.  That's pretty amazing,
for an art to be improved on so much, in just 2 generations.


----------



## Chiduce (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tigerstorm _
> 
> *I dont mean to step on any toes and I am by no means trying to go in that direction, but I have to ask this:
> If Mitose was the last of the Kosho line than there would be no Kempo/Kenpo in the U.S. today right?
> ...


 Tigerstorm, please go to this website and learn the real truth about Mitose in the article entitled "The First American Kenpo Master" and read the other articles. This website belongs to Soke William Durbin; of Kiyojute Ryu Kempo Bugei. Here you will be able to see Mitose's true magic as a martial arts master. The teachings here are based on his art of Kosho Ryu Kempo. The url is http://www.kiyojuteryu.org/     Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Kirk (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chiduce _
> 
> * Tigerstorm, please go to this website and learn the real truth about Mitose in the article entitled "The First American Kenpo Master" and read the other articles. This website belongs to Soke William Durbin; of Kiyojute Ryu Kempo Bugei. Here you will be able to see Mitose's true magic as a martial arts master. The teachings here are based on his art of Kosho Ryu Kempo. The url is http://www.kiyojuteryu.org/     Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce! *



No offense Chiduce, but you, nor the author have any basis of
saying this is the "real" truth about Mitose.  To quote the author,
"All conclusions in this article are mine".  This is the truth as he
saw it, and it's very opinionated.  There's no proof there, other
than words.  He claims this "truth" from speaking with people,
whom the author leads ME to believe were his followers.  

Now don't take this the wrong way, I'm merely saying it to prove
a point.  I could get quite a few people on this forum to say
you're an *******.  It doesn't mean they feel that way, nor does it
mean it's true.  I need more proof than "this is what I believe" or
"this is what a lot of people told me"


----------



## Chiduce (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 Kirk, anyone could do the same including myself. Dr. Durbin does not have what you called followers followers or the like. He is a martial arts historian and his conclusions are based on sources of reliability or the most reliable for the time. Since you are not a historian and myself either; we cannot even come close to the conclusions that these practioner's come up with. They are the most reliable sources of information that we have as practitioners to the puzzles whic exist wthin our art! I take it also that you are not a soke or founder of a system of your own. Open-mindedness is a part of virtue to learn as much as we can according to the martial way in which we choose to take. Dr. Durbin is also a minister. I'am prone more to trust in the information which a minister has to offer than a non-minister concerning such a delicate issue such as this. You have your own opinion, yet opinions are like assholes, everybody and  has one! The fact that Dr. Durbin also, is in alliance with Menkyo Nimr Hassan also provides a glimpse into the world of Master Mitose's Kosho Ryu! So, i would look fruther if i did not believe or agree and contact these people through e-mail or phone etc, and see what info, that they have to offer. Still the conclusion is yours and no one elses. Also, you had to be told about your style, teacher and founder. So, believing the masses does not always mean that you are getting the truth also. The original story from one person to the other will always be twisted to fit  the person telling the story's needs. Yet, making presumptions is just that. Even in court the person is suppose to be innocent, until proven guilty! Not, guilty by reason of someelses and your own opinions.  Sincerely, In Humility;Chiduce!


----------



## Kirk (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chiduce _
> 
> * Kirk, anyone could do the same including myself. Dr. Durbin does not have what you called followers followers or the like. He is a martial arts historian and his conclusions are based on sources of reliability or the most reliable for the time. Since you are not a historian and myself either; we cannot even come close to the conclusions that these practioner's come up with. They are the most reliable sources of information that we have as practitioners to the puzzles whic exist within our art!*



Okay, where to begin?  Does Dr Durbin claim a lineage to Mitose?
Is Dr Durbin the only M.A. Historian to research Mitose?  Do all
M.A. Historians agree with Dr Durbin's conclusions about Mr 
Mitose?   

The use of the word "followers" was in reference to those he
claimed to interview about Mr Mitose.  He stated they were those
closely associated with Mitose ... followers.



> *I take it also that you are not a soke or founder of a system of your own. *



What does that have to do with anything?  I'm merely stating
that you claimed in your previous post that the article given was
the "REAL" story about Mitose.  You didn't state that it was the
real story, "in your opinion".  The point is, that the article, 
although well written, and authoritative provides no proof, other
than "I interviewed people who have a close association with
Mr Mitose" which to me are biased people in the first place.



> *Open-mindedness is a part of virtue to learn as much as we can according to the martial way in which we choose to take. *



YEP!



> * Dr. Durbin is also a minister. I'am prone more to trust in the information which a minister has to offer than a non-minister concerning such a delicate issue such as this.*



No offense to you sir, or Dr. Durbin,  but there's quite a few 
sexually molested altar boys who have been prone to trust a 
man of the cloth as well.



> *The fact that Dr. Durbin also, is in alliance with Menkyo Nimr Hassan also provides a glimpse into the world of Master Mitose's Kosho Ryu! *



Okay, that means nothing to me.  Smells a lot like a personal
lineage to Mitose though!  This is a bias, plain and simple.  I'm
an EPAK student, I instantly put more faith into a learned, ranking
EPAK'ist ... I admit bias, but ALWAYS try to have an open mind.




> *So, i would look further if i did not believe or agree and contact these people through e-mail or phone etc, and see what info, that they have to offer. *



No need .. I'm only disagreeing with you saying it's the "REAL"
story of Mitose.  You don't know, I don't know, there's no proof.



> [B Also, you had to be told about your style, teacher and founder. So, believing the masses does not always mean that you are getting the truth also. The original story from one person to the other will always be twisted to fit  the person telling the story's needs. Yet, making presumptions is just that.[/B]



I never said that I was getting the truth .. but again, I admit my
bias as well.  I never said what was true and what wasn't.  My
PERSONAL belief is that Mitose was a con man.  And everytime I
say anything like that .. I say "this is what I heard" or "this is my
opinion" ... I never say "the REAL truth is that Mitose is a con 
man" .. EVER!!!  I don't presume to know a bloody thing.  I know
nothing!  But I believe those around me, that care to give me
whatever knowledge they possess, and treat me with decency.
It's not everyday that men of high caliber spend their time feeding
me information via the net, on the mat, on the phone, whatever.
The information I've recieved was just as plausible and well 
said/written as Dr. Durbin's.  And plenty of these people claim to
have researched it as well.  It's the EXACT SAME as you, only
we're loyal to different sides of the fence.  The only difference, is
I've never presented something as the absolute truth ... you did.



> * Even in court the person is suppose to be innocent, until
> proven guilty! Not, guilty by reason of someone elses and your
> own opinions.*



Well in reference to Mitose, which is what I think this is all about ..
he was proven guilty, wasn't he?

Sincerely, in biasedness,
Kirk


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 13, 2002)

The gentlemen in question (Dr. Durbin) may very well be a skilled martial artist (I salute him) however....... statements like........

"Dr. Sacharnoski awarded my Kaiden, indicating that I was a master of all traditions"

Well, I know of Dr. Sacharnoski (JJBBFA) and his sidekick, now deceased, Professor DeFleece (could be misspelled - sorry) and even tho he is a very talented Martial Artist......... who anointed him with all this power to appoint such ranks?!

Mr. Parker starred in "Buckstone County Prison" along side Sacharnoski and had many good things to say about him, he even had him do a demonstration at the Long Beach Internationals.  But as an all powerful "SOKE promoter"........ well, it lacks credibility as does Durbins "Real Truth about Mitose"  it is his opinion and that is fine but there are others out here that had contact and watched Mitose as well....... don't try to pass off partial  truths and change the real history.

:asian:


----------



## Chiduce (Apr 13, 2002)

Kirk you may be right about we are loyal to different sides. Yet, i can be just as biased as the next person if i choose to be. Like i said before, you have your choice and i have mine. You will not change my understanding and i probably will not change yours. I'am not looking for middle ground here in this discussion.  Point-counterpoint, yet we will not know the complete truth unless a few people come back from the dead to tell us both. That is not going to happen so to each his own! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Zeke (Apr 13, 2002)

Wincefuess said in an early post:Why is there no Kosho-Ryu in Japan? Has anyone there even heard of it? 
and this was the reply:



> _Originally posted by Sanxiawuyi _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


This is the only post that have dealt with the facts regarding Mitose and Kosho-ryu! The rest is just claims. No matter what anyone says on any website, magazine or book. there are NO FACTS that support Mitose' claims regarding his connection to the style of Kosho-ryu . 
I am sorry if some people feel insulted by this opinion but as long as nobody can prove me wrong I'll stick with it
Take care
Zeke:asian: 
(Who will now go in hiding waiting for the flames to begin )


----------



## arnisador (Apr 13, 2002)

Speaking of William Durbin, I was looking at his "Mastering Kempo" book in the bookstore this evening and I noticed that he lists two types of kata: Freestyle and the more common Prearranged. What is Freestyle kata? Martial arts shadow-boxing?


----------



## Chiduce (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Speaking of William Durbin, I was looking at his "Mastering Kempo" book in the bookstore this evening and I noticed that he lists two types of kata: Freestyle and the more common Prearranged. What is Freestyle kata? Martial arts shadow-boxing? *


 Arnisador, it is listed in his text on page 160 as  "Freestyle Form, the original method of form training"! One of the 70 articles at http:www.kiyojuteryu.org/  site soke articles. I will look through several and let you know which one it is.  Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Chiduce (Apr 13, 2002)

He did teach his sister Clara or Fusae Mitose.  The name may not be correct. Would not she be included in the lineage also? Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Blindside (Apr 14, 2002)

Regarding the whole kenpo lineage thing.

I used to debate this alot, but then I found out that I could be more productive if I put a metal garbage can on my head and allowed my stick training partners to bang on it alot.   

At least they got some training out of it.

Lamont


----------



## Zeke (Apr 14, 2002)

Well I guess I'll have to try that some day instead....NOT 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Take care
Zeke


----------

